# Modifier 27- Emergency Room services



## a_starra (Sep 8, 2008)

In our ED we have patients that may present to the ER multiple times on the same day. To capitilize on the services rendered, I would like to use modifier 27 for all E/M visits documented after the initial visit on that day.

Does anyone have any knowledge as to how to properly use modifier 27 & if I can use it in this circumstance.

Thank you,
Astara


----------

